

Finally a way to mark your Github project as abandoned - jkreeftmeijer
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/finally-a-way-to-mark-your-github-project-as-abandoned

======
pyre
It is pretty easy to mark a project as abandoned. Put it in the description or
the README. "This project is abandoned" or "{defunct}" or "{deprecated}" or
just "{abandoned}"

~~~
steveklabnik
This is explicitly addressed in the original article he links to,

> I could add a nasty banner to my README file telling people the project is
> abandoned and you shouldn’t use it or you should fix any bugs you find
> yourself, but that’s not what I think a README is for. I could even remove
> the issues page so people can’t report issues anymore, but I don’t want that
> either. There’s some helpful information in there.

~~~
pyre
A lot of readme's have a 'support' section where users are told how to gain
support (bug tracking url, mailing list, etc). How is it 'wrong' to tell users
there that the product is no longer supported? It's important information.

I can see the problem with not being able to disable the bug tracker while
still allowing the bug tracking _content_ to remain available, though.

------
pepijndevos
Tell me when any project finds a new maintainer through this site, and I'll
reconsider it. Until then, I see not much value in it.

